
Tmux Chess - surganov
http://andreykeske.com/#/en/works/tmux-chess
======
dmerrick
This was terribly disappointing to me. It's basically just showcasing that
tmux can be an 8x8 grid of panes.

What needs to be done is building a project that can "move" pieces from one
square to another, according to the rules of chess.

At the very least, use Unicode chess pieces[1] instead of typing "black pawn"
everywhere.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_symbols_in_Unicode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_symbols_in_Unicode)

~~~
andreykeske
Great idea! But I think unicode symbols are very small

------
falconed
Was there anything special about the tmux config used? What keybindings were
used to move between panes? Seemed like snappier movement than you'd get with
the defaults, unless maybe the video was sped up.

~~~
andreykeske
Default configuration:

Create vertical: cmd + %

Create horizontal: cmd + "

Move: cmd + up/down/left/right

------
digi_owl
No matter how fancy we make our interfaces, the power tools seems to be a grid
of command lines.

------
throw123456
what is the point of this?

~~~
rhaps0dy
Probably none, it's just cool. This is a hack.

~~~
davidrusu
is it? seems tedious

------
SeoxyS
Would probably be a lot easier in Google Sheets with cut and paste.

